

Power consumption test. Safari 10+ watts, Chrome 50+ watts - 925dk
https://twitter.com/925dk/status/524225487749799938

======
thoughtpalette
What about HTML5 video tests between the two browsers? As youtube being the
one of the largest (if not _the_) video providers, it'd be interesting to see
that comparison as a benchmark.

~~~
Riesling
Just made a short (about 3 minutes each) youtube test on a MB Air 2014 (HTML5,
full HD, fullscreen).

Result: There was a 3 Watts (roughly) difference favoring safari.

~~~
thoughtpalette
Awesome! Thank you for that!

That benchmark is more interesting to me.

------
cpcallen
On my MacBook Pro (2.66GHz i7, early 2010), just starting Chrome causes the
graphics to switch from the integrated Intel HD Graphics to the NVIDIA GeForce
GT 330M, which incurs a substantial battery life penalty.

(I discovered this quite by accident when investigating why my display would
flicker when starting/quitting Chrome if I was also using f.lux.)

~~~
snowwrestler
How did you figure this out? What tools did you use?

------
ulfw
Just goes to show how unoptimized video playback on Adobe Flash Player
apparently is after all those years.

------
FooBar90
The brightness appears to be higher on the right. dr.dk uses a Flash Player
with variable bitrates on Chrome instead of HTML5. Other things like a low
battery can skew the results.

~~~
Someone1234
The screen definitely looks brighter, but the camera is also pointed further
to the right (notice what keys are within the frame). IPS definitely helps
with viewing angles but as you can see by [0] you still lose brightness as you
move to the side.

Since it is a single tweet, we cannot really take it as seriously as we could
if they explained their methodology and showed that it was repeatable.

[0] "Conventional IPS" slide:
[http://www.j-display.com/english/technology/jdilcd/pictureq....](http://www.j-display.com/english/technology/jdilcd/pictureq.html)

------
snowwrestler
Isn't this really just a Flash vs. H.264 power drain test?

And don't most Mac portables ship with h.264 hardware acceleration?

